# My new pleco, Max :-)



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Here are some pictures of our beautiful new pleco, Max!! He is temporarily in our 55G tank and will be making his way into his 125G tank in the next few weeks here.

He has successfully rearranged the substrate and thinks roots should be above ground. The substrate used to be flat, lol!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Beauty! I will have to show you a picture of my guys and girls


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

What a character! Looks really well kept care of. congrats.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Beauty! I will have to show you a picture of my guys and girls


I would love to see them!



BigFatLyre said:


> What a character! Looks really well kept care of. congrats.


Thank you very much! All credit to be paid to the previous owner though


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW he's a chubby one! HAHAH~


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I've noticed, lol. I was a little concerned he was bloating a bit considering he has just been moved and his food brand has changed (I think).


A while later.....

I spoke to the previous owner and she says he's always been a bit of a fatty pants


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a beauty Sohpie  love what he has done to the sand!

Definitely well cared for and loved


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I seen a picture of this setup on craigslist, are you selling max as well?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice and healthy looking pleco.Not to take anything away from him/her , but i like your layout looks very natural.May i ask you where you got those smaller pebbles ? ive been looking for some to add to my setup.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice and healthy looking pleco.Not to take anything away from him/her , but i like your layout looks very natural.May i ask you where you got those smaller pebbles ? ive been looking for some to add to my setup.


I actually got them when I originally bought the tank from a member. I layered them on the bottom to help anchor some plants and they started to mix up with the silica sand. I absolutely love it though


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hes cool, i love big plecos w/ cool patterns


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very handsome pleco and a great-looking tank!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pleco!


----------

